# Denial Billing secondary with G code.



## Jsamansk@gmail.com (Apr 21, 2017)

I need help, keep getting secondary denials because of the g code used when billing medicare as primary.  Secondary denies because of the g code but we must use that when billing medicare, tried billing secondary without the g code but then it denies because it doesn't match the primary amounts.  How can I resolve this problems that keeps happening so we don't have to keep sending in appeals.


----------



## smieloch (Apr 21, 2017)

If you code it with no monetary value, it will usually work.  Works for me every time.   
Now in FL I have an issue with the G codes in SPOT.  When you enter the ICN# to make corrections, all that comes up is the G codes and not the procedure codes.  I can get SPOT to recognize it and FCSO said it's not them either.  So who's is it?


----------



## rsager1985 (Apr 21, 2017)

smieloch, you list the G0467 with the appropriate revenue code and no dollar amount? To clarify the original post (we work in the same office) we're an FQHC and we are required to put a PPS rate code on the claim (G0467, G0466, etc) along with the E/M code.  I don't think we'd be able to list a PPS rate without a dollar amount, since we have to bill secondary claims to Blue Shield electronically and our billing software requires a dollar amount on each line.


----------

